# The Ultimate German Shepherd Tribute



## Ronin864

Just saw this on youtube and wanted to share. I got the goosies when I watched it. Now when some one ask me why I would want a GSD, I will show them this...enough said!!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dwYca6rONA


----------



## jermnang

Great video! This is why I love this breed so much.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rogue's Mama

Thank you so much for sharing that video! I just had a smile from ear to ear!


----------



## jafo220

Awesome video! Kind of left a lump in the throat at times.


----------



## GSDLover2000

Awww. I LOVE GSD's   I was going to adopt an aussie at a shelter, but there is also a 3 month old gsd! OMG guys what do I do!!! I don't want them to die, if I choose the GSD the aussie will probably get euthanized and same thing if I get the aussie!  help


----------



## FrenchDressing

*Amazing Tribute!*

This was the neatest German Shepherd video. Great to see the Shepherds in combat!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks for the video it was great . Power and gentleness w/ the ability to know when and how to use them both.


----------



## NateB

Great video. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Sunflowers

Loved it!

Especially the one herding sheep, and the dog at 3:01!


----------



## Badge

I made this video  The puppy at the very very end by the waterfall is my personally owned dog, Badge. I am glad yall enjoyed it! I have seen it make its rounds across the web pretty quickly.


----------



## Sunflowers

Cool! Good job! And how did you get my dog in the video, LOL.


----------



## wolfy dog

*Tearing up* and I wonder why I wouldn't go for another GSD after WD died last month.
Now I know for sure to get a pup in December! Thanks a million. How could I not have a GSD in my life.


----------



## Badge

Lol I was just randomly grabbing vids I found online of them, I wouldn't be surprised if there are a few dogs owned by board members!


----------



## Castlemaid

Very nice! Though some of those dogs in the vids were Belgian Malinois, not German Shepherds.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

Incredible video. At first I was tearing up with that pride feeling. I feel so honored and blessed to be allowed to own a magnificent dog such as this. Even if mine is just laying on the dog futon being a couch potato  Then I really cried over the funeral scene. My dogs are looking at me like I'm crazy


----------



## WendyV

Awesome video. I love it.


----------



## fredh

What a Video, thanks for sharing! I had dreamed of getting a GSD all of my life and Finally my Dreams came true in January of 2011 when we found Jake. He is a Huge part of our lives. GSDs Rule!


----------



## mbussinger166

Great video, Thanks for sharing. Really shows how versatile the breed is. good job.


----------



## NietzschesMomma

OMG that put a huge lump in my throat! Made me feel SO proud of my chosen breed...who of us can watch that and NOT be proud? 

LOVE the music choices, and all of the footage...herding sheep even! So well done!


----------

